# Coming back from hunting... What does everybody do?



## The wife (13 October 2013)

After reading a few old threads on here about post hunting care and washing off, are we the only ones that are 'old school' and do not wash off?  Once returned hunters are chucked into their boxes pretty much immediately (after feet being picked out) to have a roll, wee and lukewarm drink, rugged up well in several cooler rugs and sometimes thatched.  Once dry they'll have a blooming good brush off, legs checked etc and left to their own devices for the night.  Very occasionally if really grim they'll have their tails washed but never legs.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 October 2013)

I think it depends on where you are based.  We have a part of the country with mud that burns holes in horses and breeches so a good wash is a must.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 October 2013)

I wouldn't wash off at the trailer - just untack, throw a rug on and go home.  Back at home, horse goes in stable for a drink, hay and usually a roll while I heat up enough water for a proper wash off.  Wash off with warm water and baby shampoo, sweat scrape and dry then put cooler rug on.  Horse usually hunter clipped so dries quickly, then rug up properly.  I always wash legs.  Tend to plait tail up out of the way so that isn't usually dirty.  With my last horse I'd put him out overnight as he was older and arthritic, so would stiffen up if he stayed in after.


----------



## simplyhunting (13 October 2013)

All mine live out, as soon as they finish they're just untacked, rug thrown on and straight home. Once home rubbed down with a towel just to remove excess mud and check no major cuts etc. Bunged in the field for 15mins to have a wander, roll, drink. Then re-caught rubbed down again, double-checking legs and rugged for the night then fed.  (Fairly easy as all hunter-clipped)   Similar when I worked with hunters. They used to come home, checked over for general injuries and left to their boxes for 20 mins whilst the lorry/tack was all sorted and then brushed thoroughly and ensured they were all fine and sorted for the evening. Tails/legs never washed - always purely rubbed down to remove mud (Unless injury found) .


----------



## Maesfen (13 October 2013)

I'm in two camps and it really depends on what sort of mud you have.

I would usually get them back and they would have had girths slackened, rug thrown on them, driven home to me so they would have dried off a lot already.  I would let them drink and start on their hay, untack, threw Aerborn cooler on under a stable rug (before Thermatex were made!), would check legs then bandage (on top of mud) I have some lovely quilted bandages that don't need gamgee; would wash tail and tie it up under a bandage to keep out of the way; leave horse with hay while I washed off tack.  Give horse his mash and leave a couple of hours by which time horse would be dry so would go over gently with hay as I find that far better than any brush, gentler on them too; re-rug with another mesh cooler under dry night rugs in case he decided to break out, undo tail and brush out; replenish hay and leave until very late check for breaking out (in which case, a dry rug over cooler again.

It was very rare to wash a horse off unless it had come back a total sweaty mess or the meet had been where we have some awful clay that sets like glue and would take the hair off if you brushed it out when dry but I would always sponge off the face and ears with both methods.

Next day they would be gone over again, rugged and turned out to relax at their own speed.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 October 2013)

It depends on the type of mud you hunt through and if it tend to cause fungal issues washing is a must .
Fungal issues are much more common than they where my vet thinks its due to changes in farming and milder winters.
I don't wash if they are not muddy though just a good groom.
And I never leave them with a wet muddy tail that must be awful slapping round your legs all night.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 October 2013)

We used to do pretty much as per Maesfen when we were in Lincs. However, here the thick clay seems far worse. We also find too, that when crossing some land what ever is on it can cause spots / rash depends on the chemicals. 

Now I will generally cold hose the legs to get the clay off If we have been on sandy land then this just comes off of its own accord quite easily.

OH horse whips so will get washed off all over with warm water and Hibiscrub, others get backs, girth areas and between back legs done, rest depends on how/if they have sweated. Legs/heels checked for injuries, rugged up and left with warm water and hay.

Checked later and fed/hayed/watered.

If horses are still out 24/7 then minimum washing, rugged and out with hay. Fed later.

I think these days it is was works for you, your horses and to some extent your lifestyle.


----------



## JenHunt (13 October 2013)

on getting back to the box we untack, put a fleece on them (and a cotton sheet if it's cold), and get them home (we rarely travel more than 20 mins for hunting).

At home we offer them both a bucket or two of electrolytes in slightly warmed water, then chuck a turnout on Tom and turn him out to chill out and roll etc. Then we wash Ron off with 2 buckets of warm water and vetrolin for his body and cold hose for his legs and belly, followed by a scrub with hibiscrub to keep the mud-fever at bay. All the time, checking for lumps, bumps, injuries etc. (OH does the stables at this point if they're not already done). Ron's then put in with a fleece on, and half a bale of haylage (a small bale!). We then ask Tom if he's ready to come in - if he is he'll come over to us, if not he won't and we'll go for a cup of tea.

When Tom comes in he gets the same treatment as Ron did. Once he's washed off, and got his fleece on, we feed them a small meal (about a third of their 'dinner' ration), and leave them for about 2 hours while we clean the tack.

Once that's done we'll check on them, and change rugs to their over-night rugs, hang up the damp fleeces, and top up waters. They get the rest of their dinner rations about half 8 at night. followed by a last thing check on haylage and water levels.

we've found that this method lets them both unwind in their own ways (turning Ron out makes him a stresshead, keeping Tom in does the same!) and lets us monitor them after a tough day. Splitting their feed makes it easier to make sure they are relaxed and not likely to colic. We really only wash off as our area is really bad for mud-fever, and Ron in particular is sensitive to sweat left in his coat.


----------



## Buds_mum (13 October 2013)

I would always wash off, only way to really check for injuries, espesh on legs. 

Untack at box, cooler on, travel home, hay and bit of water then warm water with splash of dettol for washing off body/face/belly, wash tail if muddy then cold hose legs, pick out hooves and put stable wraps on before bedding up for the night, copious amounts of hay, water, deep bed and small feed. Generally walk until dry under fresh cooler then night rugs on and home to a hot bath. I am on a yard so not able to go up and do much later, if we got back early then same routine but put in field till bed time. 

And always ride the next day, always had this drummed into me, quiet walk out then turnout for the day. Only way to thoroughly check for soreness and to ease stiffness. 
Missing hunting this year


----------



## Goldenstar (13 October 2013)

The best answer to this  ever heard to this was given to a friend wo asked examining a PC C test 
The answer was " i loosen the girth walk home ot to the lorry then I give it to ( insert surname ) " Oh said friend taken aback " "who's ****** "
" the stud groom"
I had difficulty keeping my face straight as she struggled to maintain her composture .


----------



## The wife (13 October 2013)

That is a brilliant answer


----------



## Hoof_Prints (13 October 2013)

I rub down with a towel after, back in the trailer rugged up with hay. Once back at the stables, wash legs and belly- picking out thorns as I go along ! Then after drying legs (fully clipped so doesn't take long) I chuck a rug over and wash tail as it's meant to be white and ends up a very different colour   I just leave the rest of the sweat on the body to dry and brush it off, if the weather is warmer I do give him a quick bath later in the week. My shine spray really lifts off all the dried flakey sweat if I leave it on for 10 mins then brush it off, so if i'm going out competing somewhere and feel like looking a bit less scruffy I just do that  
normally give them the next day off, they live out and get covered in mud again


----------



## spotty_pony (17 October 2013)

I hack to and from all of the meets I go to so I arrive back at the yard, untack him and give him the chance to get a drink in his stable then wash him off all over. (At the moment he is not clipped so I am doing minimal washing and then leaving him to dry with cooler on before turning out) The soil around us is thick clay and is difficult to get off and last year he still had as reaction to something which had splashed up in one of the farm fields even though I am always careful to make sure it is all off. I always wash his tail too. I then sweat scrape him, stick on a fleece cooler/Thermatex depending on the temperature and pick out his feet and check his shoes.


----------



## Lucinda (18 October 2013)

I must be the "freak" and against the norm as I untack and wash off at my trailer after a day's hunting. I carry a Mobi with warm water and another container with cold water. I wash off the places that need it - likely where the saddle and bridle have been, tummy, legs etc. I also like to use Equi-N-Ice cooling bandages, especially if we have done a lot of cantering or trotting on roads, it takes heat out of her legs and calms all the ligaments and tendons down. I just couldn't bring myself to put these onto muddy legs!! Plus, as someone else has said, by washing her legs straight away (and I also use Hibiscrub) you can see if there are any knicks and cuts etc. I also carry a First Aid kit!

My horse then dries in the trailer on the way home. I am usually travelling at least 40 mins to get home. I think my mare would hate to have to be re-wet to be washed down when she got home -- and personally I couldn't just rug her up and turn her out, having got all muddy and sweaty all day, surely it would feel so uncomfortable for her and perhaps I am losing my marbles but does brushing a clipped horse really clean in the same way as water?

I am sure it's easier to do everything at home and not use portable kit (I also wash off my girth, bridle, boots at the meet and sometimes clean them too, so by the time I am home the 'worst jobs' are done, so to speak, and I am already ready for my next hunt day - learnt this from a busy mum who also hunts with our pack). 

If you wash when you get home, then surely you miss the opportunity of the journey home to dry them and you can't turn them out straight away but once washed, you have to put them in a stable to then dry off, then turn them out? Or am I missing some clever tricks?!!

I know I am far from the norm from what I have read above and from what others I hunt with do - and perhaps over time, with long days and dark end-of-meets I will change. 

Is anyone else as anal as me and do everything at the end of the day at the meet?!!!


----------



## NellRosk (18 October 2013)

Lucinda said:



			Is anyone else as anal as me and do everything at the end of the day at the meet?!!!
		
Click to expand...

No, but I wish I was!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 October 2013)

Lucinda, I do similar 
I always take piping hot water in a large container & leave wrapped with towels etc.
When I get back to the box, its warm-lukewarm, usually just right to rinse off with. Then check over, sweat scraper off any excess water, cooler or thermatex on & then home.
When home, another check over & turned out into my smallest paddock with large shelter, which I'd put their hay in.
Best of both really, as means the Fuzzy can stretch legs as & when. Good walk out the next morning 
Tack & kit also done same day as hunting, cannot abide leaving any of it overnight!


----------



## Lucinda (18 October 2013)

Phew Fuzzy Furry, glad to hear I am not alone! 

One friend of mine's non-horsey husband is so well trained that when she gets back from a day's hunting, he brings her a cup of tea as she won't come into the house until she has done all her tack!


----------



## Mimi2610 (22 October 2013)

My hunter liveries get a full wash with warm soapy water (very sweaty, thick mud) when they get back to the yard, a thick cooler put on and then depending on weather a couple rugs on top. I also bandage all round. The day after they go out in the field for as long as they want to be there.


----------



## L&M (27 October 2013)

I am more with the OP, but all depends on the day we have had and the country we have crossed.

We are very lucky to hunt predominately hill country with old turf, so rarely get the horses covered in mud. On these days I loosen girth and travel home tacked up with a cooler over the saddle. Then straight off the lorry for a leg check and quick brush off, then into the stable for food and water. I then give a more thorough groom the following morning before turning out for the day.

If we have had a rare lowland day and the horses are very muddy, I will wash their legs and tails off on return to the yard, but rarely wash full bodies as they have usually dried off on the journey home.

Tack, boots etc get washed off that evening, then oiled the day after once dry.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 October 2013)

Hunters on our yard get a hot shower and solarium. Later in the evening they are checked and walked out in order to check for any problems or stiffness.


----------



## monkeybum13 (29 October 2013)

Always wash off when we get back to the yard, the mud around near us is horrid stuff.

Later in the day when they're dry and after mooching in the fields for a leg stretch the massage pad goes on, I'm a bit of a soft touch!


----------



## alidegg (29 October 2013)

Would love to get all washing off done at the box but with 4 (shivering!) under 12s and their ponys to do as well as my own it can be quite difficult! 

Usually my two youngest hold 2/3 ponies each while the others strip boots/ tack and I sponge legs, heads and saddle and girth areas. I chuck on thermatexes and load up- usually on my own as children can't function any longer in the cold! 

The family's other groom meets them at home and washes off any bits we have missed and turns them out for agood leg stretch if time allows. 

She also gets to clean the tack ready for me to go and do it all again with them on the next hunting day (she loves school holidays..!). The joys of being a hunting nanny!


----------



## AAR (21 August 2014)

Interesting seeing everyones replies and different ways of doing things.

Ours are untacked at meet and legs are quickly checked over. Thermatex's on and put in trailer with a haynet.

At home we unload. Washed off with warm water and hibiscrub all over. Legs checked again. if hard day then legs washed with cold.
Rugged up with thermatex/cooler underneath normal rugs. Put in stable with warm water and a bucket of electrolytes. Extra salt given in feed too. Sometimes bandages legs with clay underneath if had a hard day on the roads.
Tack is then washed off with warm water. (cleaned and oiled the next day)
Horse checked again at 10o'clock. more hay given.


----------



## PolarSkye (21 August 2014)

Lucinda said:



			I must be the "freak" and against the norm as I untack and wash off at my trailer after a day's hunting. I carry a Mobi with warm water and another container with cold water. I wash off the places that need it - likely where the saddle and bridle have been, tummy, legs etc. I also like to use Equi-N-Ice cooling bandages, especially if we have done a lot of cantering or trotting on roads, it takes heat out of her legs and calms all the ligaments and tendons down. I just couldn't bring myself to put these onto muddy legs!! Plus, as someone else has said, by washing her legs straight away (and I also use Hibiscrub) you can see if there are any knicks and cuts etc. I also carry a First Aid kit!

My horse then dries in the trailer on the way home. I am usually travelling at least 40 mins to get home. I think my mare would hate to have to be re-wet to be washed down when she got home -- and personally I couldn't just rug her up and turn her out, having got all muddy and sweaty all day, surely it would feel so uncomfortable for her and perhaps I am losing my marbles but does brushing a clipped horse really clean in the same way as water?

I am sure it's easier to do everything at home and not use portable kit (I also wash off my girth, bridle, boots at the meet and sometimes clean them too, so by the time I am home the 'worst jobs' are done, so to speak, and I am already ready for my next hunt day - learnt this from a busy mum who also hunts with our pack). 

If you wash when you get home, then surely you miss the opportunity of the journey home to dry them and you can't turn them out straight away but once washed, you have to put them in a stable to then dry off, then turn them out? Or am I missing some clever tricks?!!

I know I am far from the norm from what I have read above and from what others I hunt with do - and perhaps over time, with long days and dark end-of-meets I will change. 

Is anyone else as anal as me and do everything at the end of the day at the meet?!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not a freak.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (21 August 2014)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Lucinda, I do similar 
I always take piping hot water in a large container & leave wrapped with towels etc.
When I get back to the box, its warm-lukewarm, usually just right to rinse off with. Then check over, sweat scraper off any excess water, cooler or thermatex on & then home.
When home, another check over & turned out into my smallest paddock with large shelter, which I'd put their hay in.
Best of both really, as means the Fuzzy can stretch legs as & when. Good walk out the next morning 
Tack & kit also done same day as hunting, cannot abide leaving any of it overnight!
		
Click to expand...

Yup - us too.  Pops always sweats up and is very thin-skinned/fine-coated so washing him off - mud and sweat is a priority.  Plus, I like to get a good look at his legs.  He gets turned out when we get home after another check while we unload/clean out the lorry and sort out tack . . . then in, bandaged, dry/clean rugs on and to bed in a stable with straw up to his knees.  Gentle hack the next day.

P


----------



## JDH01 (25 August 2014)

Mine get ridden (girth loosened) or trailered home (tack on), then when we get back fleece cooler on, deep straw bed, bran mash and left well alone to settle.  Obviously if any cuts obvious washed and treated. Top rug on later and good groom next morning.  Short hack next morning.  This has worked for me on many different horses for 15 years.


----------



## CrazyMare (26 August 2014)

I take hot water too, and wrap ut up in towels so its warm when we get back.  My old mares skin gets irritated by sweat and falls off leaving horrid scabby patches.

They travel home in a thermatex or two, usually dry when we get home so they have an hour or two in the field then come in and have legs bandaged overnight


----------



## snowstormII (27 August 2014)

Can anyone explain why they prefer not to wash off at the trailer? I know it is traditional, or at least I was told it is, to leave saddle and rug on to trailer them home and THEN wash off at home, but now we have seen 3 day eventers on telly, they all seem to cold wash off to arrest muscle damage after a hard gallop. Why don't many people in hunting do this?


----------



## AAR (27 August 2014)

snowstormII said:



			Can anyone explain why they prefer not to wash off at the trailer? I know it is traditional, or at least I was told it is, to leave saddle and rug on to trailer them home and THEN wash off at home, but now we have seen 3 day eventers on telly, they all seem to cold wash off to arrest muscle damage after a hard gallop. Why don't many people in hunting do this?
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't because its normally pitch black and you can't see a thing! We stay out all day so normally 4.30/5


----------



## JDH01 (30 August 2014)

I don't as normally it is very cold, possibly wet and likely to be dark.


----------

